# Walking downhill???



## cazmoreton (26 April 2008)

hey 
i have a 21 yr old retired eventer then crazily overworked riding school horse, we got him at 16 and were told we'd get 3 years out of him. He has arthritis in both hind legs, he's still sound the majoritory of the time and still does local shows and things, we just have the problem that he finds walking downhill reall hard, the slope doesnt have to be steep but he really wadles like a duck. My friends say its because of his size(17hh ID/TB) and he'll always be like this i was just wondering if anyone has any tips???
Caz. X


----------



## RachelB (26 April 2008)

You mean he waddles behind? That would suggest the arthritis to me.


----------



## JustKickOn (26 April 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
My friends say its because of his size(17hh ID/TB)

[/ QUOTE ]
I'd disagree with this. I rode a 17.2hh TBx when I did work experience and we went down some pretty steep slopes when out and about, and he didn't waddle.
I'd say it was the arthritus.


----------



## YorkshireLass (26 April 2008)

Its a load of rubbish about the size... I have had heavy horses, some over 19hh for over 20 years, and I have never had one that waddles when going down hill.

True, with a big horse the movements are all bigger so any problems are easier to spot.   I woudl get this horse looked at by a vet and avoid hills if they put him under strain.


----------



## gembob (26 April 2008)

mine does this he also trips a lot hes only 15.2 and 18 yrs old


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (26 April 2008)

Hmmm. I bought a wonderful 16 yr old ex-trekking centre Highland x and at aged 20 he started having real problems coming down hills. He also sometimes stumbled a little on uneven surfaces. He wasn't lame at all and to my undying shame I used to get quite cross with him when he went so slowly and pottery down a particular hill. Then I read an article in one of the horse mags about bilateral front foot lameness. It had never, ever crossed my mind that if a horse is in pain the same amount in BOTH front feet, you won't see lameness. Eventually, I got Sullivan referred to an excellent equine clinic specialising in lameness and after he had one foot nerve blocked the result was shocking. He was absolutely hopping lame. But his other foot was exactly the same so he couldn't favour one. The diagnosis was DJD and advanced navicular syndrome. The vet said it was one of the worst cases he had ever seen. My wonderful Sullivan was quietly pts about 3 months later as we felt he would have no quality of life over the winter. I'm not saying it's the same thing but bilateral lameness is so unusual that I felt I had to mention it. People think you couldn't possibly miss a lame horse but you can if the pain is the same in both feet. A horse in pain in his front feet will always be worse coming down hill as more of his weight is thrown onto his forehand, stressing sore front feet further. I would get a full lameness work up as soon as possible and be prepared to be referred to a specialist centre. Please let us know how your ned gets on x


----------



## millerj (27 April 2008)

I have a 17.2 warmblod who is 20 now and i have the same problem.

He does suffer from arthritis in his back legs and all i do is make sure i don't purposely take him down hills but if we come across one while out hacking i just give him a long rein and let him take his time without any pressure from me to negotiate down it.

He would be worse off not being ridden as he loves his hacks round the woods than not being ridden at all, its just an exercise in patience and my vet has said wont do any damage or cause pain.


----------



## cazmoreton (27 April 2008)

Thankss. Umm i have the massage lady out next week anywayy so imm goingg to see how he is cause having hiss massage normally really helpss.

Goingg to tryy avoiding the steeper slopes 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Thankss alott. XXX


----------



## CBAnglo (27 April 2008)

Absolute rubbish about size.  Walking downhill requires so much work from the horse because he is bringing his back legs right underneath him.  I use this as an exercise to fittening up my horses as well as to teach youngsters balance and self carriage - they can always drag themselves uphill on the forehand, but youngsters will always try to trot and rush downhill because they havent learnt to work properly from nehind and take the weight on their back legs.  If he cannot (because of the arthritis) then he will "waddle" down the hill as he will be reluctant to bring his weight onto his back legs.

I would avoid steep hills and if you have to, give him a long rein and do not make him try to "work" properly - let him negotiate the hill as best he can.  Take lots of breaks as well to give him a rest.  It may be an idea to limit the amount of hill work to maybe once every 4 days.  But dont stop working him - they willjust get all the more stiff otherwise.


----------



## Halfpass (28 April 2008)

Our cob can be the same and he is only 15hh. Turned out he had a bilateral hind limb lameness which tunred out to be sacro illiac problems, with good physio and a course of bute he is now ok but can only really hack lightly.


----------



## Booboos (28 April 2008)

I think you need to get your vet out and get a firm diagnosis so you can decide on the level of work appropriate for this horse. I would imagine it is either billateral hind limb lameness (most likely), back problem causing billteral hind limb lameness, or billateral front limb lameness, all of which do require a vet. 

The massage lady can only help with soft tissue pain and it is unlikely, from what you describe, that this is the problem. The underlying problem may cause soft tissue pain, which she could help with, but unless you figure out what is really happening it won't resolve anything.


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (28 April 2008)

Please get the vet Caz and let us know what happens x


----------



## sam72431 (28 April 2008)

I think some horses just find it hard, my 16.3 Dutch Warmblood is now ten I've had her two years and she definately doesnt have arthritis or anything but when going down hill when i first got her she literally went down on her coronet band on both hind legs, apparently Holland is very flat!  She doesnt do it any more and is gradually getting better with hills and doesnt ski anymore although not as confident as most horses!


----------



## cazmoreton (29 April 2008)

Thanks the vet came today, 
He sais it is his arthritus and it's probrably the change in weather and things affecting him. 
He's just an old boy. Which i guess we already knew.
Thanks lots though!
xxx


----------

